# Resolved -- (Very) Noisy Eheim 2260



## froghair (Jan 5, 2008)

No experience here with that particular model but I did run an Eheim 2026 for a while. Others have good experience with them. I didn't. Mine was filtering a 75 gallon tank but simply quit one night. Now I use a Filstar XP2 which is so quiet you don't even know it's running. It's been in operation for over 2 years with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I do not have experience with that filter as well, however, are you sure it is not simply air that has remained trapped within the filter? It's possible that it could be creating the annoying hum.

I have an Eheim 2213 as well as a 2028 Pro II, and both of them are very quiet (no humming at all!)


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Is the filter new?
I would try to run it with the original hoses and see if this helps.Maybe it is because you hard plumbed it.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a 2260 (for those that dont know, it is the big boy of the classic line, basically a 5gal bucket with a hobby pump on the lid) I get that noise sometimes as well. It is vibration.








Try twisting the actual canister a little. I cant hear mine at all.


----------



## bluelobster (Mar 8, 2008)

i have a marineland and it made a very noisy sound when i first set it up. then i found that if i fill it first and then use the primer all the air gets out and it is silent


----------



## JFalcon (Sep 8, 2006)

Pretty confident it's not air still working it's way out of the canister. That makes a pretty distinctive sound. Anyway, it's still droning away this morning after 8 hours running.
Reminds me of the worst airpump I've ever heard. Only more so.
Probably as fshfanatic said -- vibration. I'm going to redo my plumbing (groan) to include runs of flexible hose directly into and out of the canister. Hopefully this won't be another $70 of PVC down the drain...

Thanks for the replies and I'm glad to hear that there is some hope of quiet.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I have the Eheim 2260 and agree with Fshfanatic completely. Mine developed an annoying vibration when the hose contacted the cover on top. I removed it & made sure the hoses, the Hydor ETH 300W heater & pvc alterations I made did not contact the stand, tank or wall. 

Also try unplugging the cord to allow any air that may be trapped to exit. I used the double tap QD's & just disconnected the output QD (with the filter unplugged), put it in a pail, opened the QD & when the flow was air free, hooked it back up.


----------



## JFalcon (Sep 8, 2006)

Just got done redoing the pressure-side plumbing to include about 18" of vinyl tubing.
Huge success! :icon_mrgr
Barely louder than some of my 2217s now. I wouldn't have believed hard plumbing could cause that much vibration/resonance...

Lesson Learned: never hard plumb to a pump.

Thanks again, y'all for the assistance.
Cheers.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Glad it worked out for you..

Curious, what did you will your beast with?

Mine has about 5" of Ehfimech then the efhifix the topped off with a combo of efhisubstrat and ehfisubstrat pro finally efhisinth.


----------



## JFalcon (Sep 8, 2006)

From top to bottom:
3 gal (11.4 L) Bio-Bale
~1" floss
3L (~2") EfhiFix
2L (~3") EfhiMech

We'll see how the Bio-Bale works out. Hard to beat 3 gallons for $18, though... And a heck of a lot lighter weight than a load of stones (Substrat).
I put the floss before the biomedia to minimize debris induced fouling. I wanted to add two bags of Purigen for initial startup, but sort of ran out of room in there. :icon_conf
I also rigged up a garden hose quick connect on the drain port. Just have to snap my Python hose on and twist the valve for instant back flush and drain. roud:


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Never thought of stuffing a bio-bale in there. HMMMMM When i first got mine setup I dumped a 5 gallon bucket of Nano bio balls in.. The decided to do the eheim media way... Hard to say which is better.

I just hook cram my python hose on that drain no fancy connectors there.. I am looking for the quick disconnects for this bitch, I mean beast.. Might you know the cheapest place to pick these up? It is a real mother...... disconnecting this beast to service.


----------



## JFalcon (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm using garden hose connects for my drain line. A few bucks at a hardware store. They're not appropriate for the main plumbing, though -- too much flow restriction.

I rigged up my own connects there rather than spring for the Eheim double taps. A pair of ball valves, a union in the middle, two barbs, and close threaded nipples. Did the suction and pressure sides both for <$25 of PVC parts. This solution does lose a bit more water than the Eheim double taps when disconnecting and is bigger/heavier. Much cheaper, though, and more durable.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I will give that a thought.. Thanks


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

My 2260 is really quiet. I dont have that outer top on mine though.


----------



## rubbersandal (Dec 10, 2011)

JFalcon said:


> Just got done redoing the pressure-side plumbing to include about 18" of vinyl tubing.
> Huge success! :icon_mrgr
> Barely louder than some of my 2217s now. I wouldn't have believed hard plumbing could cause that much vibration/resonance...
> 
> ...


Hi JFalcon isit possible for you to elaborate more on how you solved the humming noise from 2260, picts perhaps?
As the canister is in my bedroom, the noise is really unacceptable.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

JFalcon said:


> I rigged up my own connects there rather than spring for the Eheim double taps. A pair of ball valves, a union in the middle, two barbs, and close threaded nipples. Did the suction and pressure sides both for <$25 of PVC parts. This solution does lose a bit more water than the Eheim double taps when disconnecting and is bigger/heavier. Much cheaper, though, and more durable.


You could have gotten a Eheim Double Tap ,(594- 16/22) for $30. 
http://www.kensfish.com/product3887.html


----------

